# 45acp wad cutters & casings free



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Looking for someone that reloads 45 acp's..... brass and some wad cutters
I can't use them
Not for sale ......FREE
To anyone that can use them
Columbus


----------



## hoplovestofish (Aug 3, 2010)

Very nice gesture! hop


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i had some .38 wad cutters that were flat across the case


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

ezbite said:


> i had some .38 wad cutters that were flat across the case


Yep..wad cutters are flat across the whole nose/face of the bullet with no taper.
These appear to be semi wad cutters.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

When i need some lead ingots for production pot made , they just might become jigs ,weights or added weight for gaffs ..... free is what they are now..... had them around way to long, came with the colt gold cup
Thanks for the bumps


----------



## ckfowler (Jul 14, 2008)

If nobody else needs them, I would take them.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Wad Cutters for 45acp always have SWC type nose. Normal Wad Cutters won’t feed to well in auto pistols unless special models designed for WCs. My mold has slight radius instead of shoulders like SWC type. Auto pistols designed for wadcutters have bullet loaded flush with case mouth. Most are 38sp and 32. I have seen custom 45 WC pistols. They make the brass out of 308 or 30/06.


----------



## ckfowler (Jul 14, 2008)

Thanks! Good seeing you again.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

You too, thanks for lunch and company
45's are gone


----------

